# That little CA dude.... he will pay! My mailbox post is broken.



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

SO I get home yesterday just thinking.....I should'nt have anything to get from the mailbox except for bills today.
OH no...part of the post is gone and I cant even find the dang box! I think huh!? my neighbor must have broken it when he was chopping down some weeds but then,,,,, I spy this halved, burned out, corpse of a mailbox dangling in the trees. OH great some CS turd has been at it again!.

SHVICTOR........ you will pay.

Maybe not today, nor tomorrow but you will pay. Like my dad always said, "Revenge is a dessert best served cold!"

PS; I appreciated this very much, out of the blue BOMB from a great friend and BOTL. I needed the cheers. SOME bump to the RG for this great BOTL.

:tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice!!!:tu

What type of explosive was used???


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> pictures or it didn't happen!


.

stearns


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

I'm glad you liked it David. You know you had it coming....:ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

mugen910 said:


> pictures or it didn't happen!


Again, I agree with you my friend!!

No picky, no bomby.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

TripleF said:


> Again, I agree with you my friend!!
> 
> No picky, no bomby.


ahem.....post whore.......:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

TripleF said:


> Again, I agree with you my friend!!
> 
> No picky, no bomby.


:tpd:


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Steve has been tearing this place UP. 
Nice work, brother. :tu


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Have Steve's address will trade for cigars :tu

Ah who am I kidding I will give it away for free :r

One word comes to mind:

*Pictures !

*Chas


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

:msSTILL NO EXPLOSIVES SEEN TO DATE...:ss


----------



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Pics should be up tomorrow, as at home all is on super speedy dial up.
I cant even think about looking at pics with out grey hair forming,
Problem with living 15 miles from town.

I have pics.. .just trying to not smoke one or two of these till the two week jail term is up!


----------



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

well finally received my card reader, here goes an uplink from dial up
might take me a while to upload,,,,

nope ,,,will do it at work tommorow so you can all see his damage to me!


----------



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

here it is finally
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w258/littlelizard1/P7210057.jpg


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Way to go Steve:tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice hit. Way to represent CA.:tu

Enjoy the new smokes:ss


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey, someone chopped off that Pepin!

Nice hit, noob!


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

As has been said Cali doesnt play. Nice hit


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

haha he hit you with a firecracker!!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

That's some sweetnes right there. :tu


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

ChasDen said:


> Have Steve's address will trade for cigars :tu
> 
> Ah who am I kidding I will give it away for free :r
> 
> ...


I think you've done enough Chuck...:r:r


----------

